# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अच्छे प्रयोक्ता के लिए कुछ शब्द मेरी तरफ से

## anita

यहाँ उन प्रयोक्तायो के लिए कुछ शब्द मेरी तरफ से लिखे जायेंगे

१. जिनकी प्रविष्टियाँ हिंदी में होगी 
२. जो ज्यादा से ज्यादा प्रविष्टियाँ डालेंगे 
३. नवागतो को प्राथमिकता दी जाएगी 

ये सिर्फ प्रोत्साहन के लिए है, कोशिश रहेगी की ज्यादा से ज्यादा सदस्यों के लिए चंद शब्द लिखे जा सके 

अन्य नियामकों और सदस्य भी किसी भी अच्छे प्रोयक्ता के लिए अपने विचार प्रकट कर सकते है 

और भी नियम लगाये जा सकते है 

बिना किसी भेदभाव के यहाँ प्रोयक्ता का चुनाव होगा

----------


## anita

GodFather जी वैसे तो नवागत है पर काफी उत्साही है 

अभी ज्यादा प्रविष्ठियां नहीं हुई है पर इनका उत्साह देखते बनता है 
खुद तो उत्साही है दुसरो को भी प्रेरित करने में पीछे नहीं है 

और इनके लिए अच्छी बात ये है की ये हिंदी का प्रयोग करते है 
संगीत प्रेमी लगते है , पर उम्मीद है की भविष्य में ये मंच के दूसरे सूत्रों पे इसी उत्साह के साथ भाग लेंगे

----------


## Krishna

> GodFather जी वैसे तो नवागत है पर काफी उत्साही है 
> 
> अभी ज्यादा प्रविष्ठियां नहीं हुई है पर इनका उत्साह देखते बनता है 
> खुद तो उत्साही है दुसरो को भी प्रेरित करने में पीछे नहीं है 
> 
> और इनके लिए अच्छी बात ये है की* ये हिंदी का प्रयोग करते है* 
> संगीत प्रेमी लगते है , पर उम्मीद है की भविष्य में ये मंच के दूसरे सूत्रों पे इसी उत्साह के साथ भाग लेंगे



आपकी बात से इत्तेफाक रखता हूँ | इनके द्वारा किये गए पोस्ट सूझ बूझ से परिपूर्ण हैं |

----------


## sultania

अच्छे -अच्छे प्रयास ऐडमिन टिम की तरफ से ...keep going dear

----------


## anita

> अच्छे -अच्छे प्रयास ऐडमिन टिम की तरफ से ...keep going dear


जी बस कुछ शब्दों से उत्साहवर्धन की कोशिश है जो यहाँ इस मंच पे मेहनत कर रहे है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> GodFather जी वैसे तो नवागत है पर काफी उत्साही है 
> अभी ज्यादा प्रविष्ठियां नहीं हुई है पर इनका उत्साह देखते बनता है 
> खुद तो उत्साही है दुसरो को भी प्रेरित करने में पीछे नहीं है 
> और इनके लिए अच्छी बात ये है की ये हिंदी का प्रयोग करते है 
> संगीत प्रेमी लगते है , पर उम्मीद है की भविष्य में ये मंच के दूसरे सूत्रों पे इसी उत्साह के साथ भाग लेंगे


और इनका हाथ तकनीकी जानकारी में भी तंग नहीं है। :eek:
*अनीता जी बेहतरीन प्रयास आपका।

----------


## anita

> और इनका हाथ तकनीकी जानकारी में भी तंग नहीं है। :eek:
> *अनीता जी बेहतरीन प्रयास आपका।



जी बेन टेन  जी 




धन्यवाद 




अब किसी और प्रोयक्ता को ढूंढते है जी

----------


## anita

लीजिए हमे हमारे एक और अच्छे प्रयोक्ता मिल गए है और उनका नाम है 


*Saroz जी* 


ज्यादातर इनकी प्रविष्टियाँ जो मैंने पढ़ी है वो मोबाइल से सम्बंधित सूत्र पे होती 


या फिर तकनीकी  सूत्रों पे 


काफी मृद भाषी है 


प्रविष्टियाँ भी ज्यादा से ज्यादा हिंदी का प्रयोग करते हुए करते है 


मंच इनके प्रयासों को सराहता है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लीजिए हमे हमारे एक और अच्छे प्रयोक्ता मिल गए है और उनका नाम है 
> 
> 
> *Saroz जी* 
> 
> 
> ज्यादातर इनकी प्रविष्टियाँ जो मैंने पढ़ी है वो मोबाइल से सम्बंधित सूत्र पे होती 
> 
> 
> ...


सरोज़ जी के रूप में एक अच्छे प्रयोक्ता के चुनाव की मैं अनीता जी की सराहना करता हूँ.

----------


## anita

> सरोज़ जी के रूप में एक अच्छे प्रयोक्ता के चुनाव की मैं अनीता जी की सराहना करता हूँ.


इसलिए ही ये सूत्र बनाया गया है कमल जी 


गर आपको भी कोई अच्छा प्रयोक्ता लगता है तो आप भी उसके विषय में चंद शब्द यहाँ लिखे

----------


## ashwanimale

अति उत्तम 
प्रयास
बधाई!
इसे जारी रखें PLZ

----------


## anita

> अति उत्तम 
> प्रयास
> बधाई!
> इसे जारी रखें PLZ


धन्यवाद मित्र 


आप की भी गर किसी ऐसे प्रोयक्ता पे नज़र पड़े तो आप भी  चंद शब्द लिखे 


या मुझे बता दे

----------


## ashwanimale

> धन्यवाद मित्र 
> 
> 
> आप की भी गर किसी ऐसे प्रोयक्ता पे नज़र पड़े तो आप भी  चंद शब्द लिखे 
> 
> 
> या मुझे बता दे


सहर्ष
लिखुंगा, या बताउंगा।

----------


## anita

आज जिस   प्रयोक्ता के लिए बात की  जाएगी उनका नाम अपने आप में ही काफी है सब कुछ कहने लिए 


*sultania जी*


नाम और  व्यक्तित्व से काफी धीर गंभीर प्रवर्ति के लगते है 


पर इनका एक सूत्र देखते हुए लगता है  काफी हँसमुख इंसान है


ज्यादातर चित्रोँ से (चलचित्र और  छविचित्र) सम्बंधित सूत्रों पे पाये  जाते है 


सबसे अच्छी बात की दूसरों को सम्मान उसी तरह से देते है जैसे उन्हें एक वरिष्ठ सदस्य होने के नाते मिलता है 


इनका हिंदी का प्रयोग अतुलनीय है

----------


## Krishna

मंच के आधार भूत स्तम्भ सदस्य जिनके मौलिक सूत्रों पर सदैव ही अन्य भ्रमणकर्ता तथा सदस्यों का ताँता लगा रहता है .....

उनका फ़िल्मी समीक्षा से ले कर सूत्रों की मौलिकता का मंच को विशेष योगदान | 

उनका नाम हम सब में से  किसी के लिए भी नया नहीं है ......  

वो हैं रहस्य और रोमांच के खिलाड़ी तथा फरवरी माह की प्रतियोगिता के विजेता :  "सुल्तानिया जी" |

उनके बारे में जितना कहो उतना ही कम है | 

जब सब का साथ छूटा था इन्होने हमारा साथ तब भी नहीं छोड़ा था | 

ये व्यवहार कुशल हैं तथा बहुत अच्छे से जानते हैं व्यावहारिक भाषा भी एक प्रकार की भाषा होती है |

हम आशा करते हैं कि हम उनके साथ मंच को नयी ऊंचाइयों पर ले जा सकेंगे | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## anita

इस बार के प्रयोक्ता है हम सब से मज़ेदार बात करने वाले gill1313 साहब 


जनाब रहते तो भारत से बाहर है पर हिंदी में मज़ेदार बाते बड़े अच्छे से करते है 


कार्य से ड्राइवर :) (माँफ कीजयेगा )  न न डेकोरेटर है 


हसमुख इंसान है 


मंच को हसाने में आपका सहयोग हमेशा अपेक्षित है

----------


## anita

इस बार हमने चुना है जी *sajan love* जी को 


काफी अच्छे इंसान, विन्रमता इनके शब्दों से झलकती है 


ज्ञानवर्धक और मनोरंजन से भरे सूत्रों में इनकी काफी गतिविधिया रहती है 


आज कल काफी समय दे  रहे है मंच को, और मंच के मेहनत भी कर रहे है 


इनके प्रयासों और इनकी मेहनत को मंच की तरफ से सलाम 


 :siddhu:

----------


## anita

*deepak singh tomar* एक ऐसा नाम जिसे सुन ने के बाद हंसी रुके न 


न न न न गलत मत समझिए 


क्योकि इनकी बाते ऐसी मज़ेदार होती है न 


बरबस ही होंटो पे मुस्कराहट आ ही जाती है 


मंच की तरफ से मंच पे खुशियाँ बिखरने के लिए इनका धन्यवाद 


आशा है की ये मंच के अन्य सूत्रों पे भी अपने विचार रखेंगे 


और मंच को अपनी मज़ेदार बातो से निहाल करते रहेंगे

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छे प्रयोक्ता इसी तरह छाए रहे तथा अनीता जी को रोज़ अच्छे प्रयोक्ता मिलते रहे। :):

----------


## anita

आज बहुत दिनों बाद इस सूत्र के लिए एक अच्छा सदस्य मिला है 

और वो है bndu jain 

इनके विषय में व्यक्तिगत तौर पे तो जानकारी उपलब्ध नहीं है पर इनके सूत्र जानकारी से परिपूर्ण और मनोरंजन से भरपूर होते है 

इस समय मंच को इनके जैसे ही सदस्यों की जरूरत है जो बिना किसी स्वार्थ के इस मंच के लिए प्रयासरत है 


मंच प्रबंधन आपका धन्यवाद करता है

----------


## anita

आज इस मंच के उन सदस्यों को चुना गया है जो मंच को लगातार अपना सहयोग दे रहे है; मंच सैदव उनका आभारी रहेगा 

१. ‎uttarakhandi

२. ‎bndu jain
३.‎superidiotonline
४.Neelima 
५.Silky1
६.MahaThug 
७.pkpasi 
८.vishal 
९.  ‎narendraK

१०.‎PRAKASH TIWARI
११.‎AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA
१२.shriram

यदि कोई नाम रह गया हो तो मैं क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ;मंच अपने उन सभी सदस्यों का भी आभारी है जो मंच पे लगातार अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज कराते हैl आप सभी सदस्यों के सहयोग से ही हिंदी विचार मंच प्रगति के पथ पे अग्रसर है

आप सभी का तहेदिल से शुक्रिया और हिंदी विचार मंच अपने सभी सदस्यों से ऐसे ही सहयोग की उम्मीद करता है

----------

